# Need Graphic Card under 15000/-



## rohit 123 (Jun 19, 2013)

I want to buy a graphic card for my system for the animation....for 3d and 2d work 


My PC Configuration is.. motherboard--dg33tl.smps 600w..4gb ram

thanks in advance


----------



## topgear (Jun 20, 2013)

Answer these :

Brand and model name/no. of you the PSU ?
Cpu name and model ?
Softwares you will be using for for 3d and 2d work ?
Is gaming performance important to you ?


----------



## rohit 123 (Jun 20, 2013)

topgear said:


> Answer these :
> 
> Brand and model name/no. of you the PSU ?
> Cpu name and model ?
> ...





           motherboard--dg33tl.
           processor--quad core
           PSU or smps-- vip 600w
           ram ---4gb
           for animation use ..3d software- 3dmax and maya
                                     2d software- flash.photoshop,corel draw,dreamviewer,pagemaker.etc

           so plz repl


----------



## topgear (Jun 21, 2013)

the PSU is the main weak link here .. you can go for a GTX 660 ! ~13.5k and a Seasonic Eco 600 @ ~4k or to stay in budget you can go for a GTX 650 ti Boost @ ~11k.


----------



## rohit 123 (Jun 21, 2013)

topgear said:


> the PSU is the main weak link here .. you can go for a GTX 660 ! ~13.5k and a Seasonic Eco 600 @ ~4k or to stay in budget you can go for a GTX 650 ti Boost @ ~11k.



      sir thanks for repl
       can u tell me which gtx650 shud i buy .bcoz i m searching in flipcart.com there r meny gtx650 
       are available in 8 to 16k price range...plz give me the ling of that graphic card

       plz rel thanks


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2013)

get GTX 650 Ti Boost  from either Zotac ( AMp Ed. ) or Asus ( DC2 ) .. on FK the prices are much higher but you can find it from other vendors under 12K.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 22, 2013)

rohit 123 said:


> sir thanks for repl
> can u tell me which gtx650 shud i buy .bcoz i m searching in flipcart.com there r meny gtx650
> are available in 8 to 16k price range...plz give me the ling of that graphic card
> 
> plz rel thanks


Get HD7850 which is available for 13k if possible.


----------



## rohit 123 (Jun 22, 2013)

topgear said:


> get GTX 650 Ti Boost  from either Zotac ( AMp Ed. ) or Asus ( DC2 ) .. on FK the prices are much higher but you can find it from other vendors under 12K.




sir thanks for repl can u tell me *(ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card)* or *ZOTAC NVIDIA GTX 650 Ti AMP! Edition 2GB 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card* 

which one is good for ur point of view

plz repl


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 22, 2013)

rohit 123 said:


> sir thanks for repl can u tell me *(ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card)* or *ZOTAC NVIDIA GTX 650 Ti AMP! Edition 2GB 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card*
> 
> which one is good for ur point of view
> 
> plz repl



Gtx 650ti Bosst is way faster than 650ti amp edition.get boost edition one


----------



## topgear (Jun 23, 2013)

rohit 123 said:


> sir thanks for repl can u tell me *(ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card)* or *ZOTAC NVIDIA GTX 650 Ti AMP! Edition 2GB 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card*
> 
> which one is good for ur point of view
> 
> plz repl



sorry for the wrong info .. there's no _Zotac GTX 650 Ti Boost Amp_ though *Zotac GTX 650 Ti Boost is available* .. anyway, here are the links ( just get any of these ) :

GTX650TIB-DC2-2GD5 - Graphics Cards - ASUS
GTX650TIB-DC2OC-2GD5 - Graphics Cards - ASUS
GTX 650 Ti BOOST: ZOTAC - It's time to play!


----------



## Cilus (Jun 23, 2013)

Last time Gigabyte GTX 660 Ti was available at 13.2K in SMC. I think their website got hacked and getting redirected to Google. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 23, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Last time Gigabyte GTX 660 Ti was available at 13.2K in SMC. *I think their website got hacked and getting redirected to Google. Anyone else experiencing this*?


Yes, I;m facing this too. 660ti @13.2k was also the hacked part right?



Cilus said:


> Last time Gigabyte GTX 660 Ti was available at 13.2K in SMC. *I think their website got hacked and getting redirected to Google. Anyone else experiencing this*?


Yes, I;m facing this too. 660ti @13.2k was also the hacked part right?


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 23, 2013)

Get a ASUS GRAPHICS CARD GTX 650 TI 2GB DDR5 BOOST OC and an Antec VP450P

Rs 12700 + Rs 2700 = Rs 15400


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jun 23, 2013)

Please look at the OP's requirements before making suggestions. Nowhere has he mentioned gaming and you guys are suggesting GTX 650 Ti.

@rohit 123 - GTX 650 series are gaming graphics cards and are of no use in the applications you use. Save some more money and get a Quadro or FirePro workstation card. In the meantime, upgrade your RAM to at least 8GB.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 23, 2013)

yeah you are right ,i completely missed it.....

OP better get a Leadtek Quadro FX 600 1gb for Rs 10,300 if your requirement is for Pro work.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 23, 2013)

bikramjitkar said:


> Please look at the OP's requirements before making suggestions. Nowhere has he mentioned gaming and you guys are suggesting GTX 650 Ti.



oh yes not seen


----------



## topgear (Jun 24, 2013)

bikramjitkar said:


> Please look at the OP's requirements before making suggestions. *Nowhere has he mentioned gaming and you guys are suggesting GTX 650 Ti.*
> 
> @rohit 123 - GTX 650 series are gaming graphics cards and are of no use in the applications you use. Save some more money and get a Quadro or FirePro workstation card. In the meantime, upgrade your RAM to at least 8GB.



thanks for the pointer. May be we are biased towards gaming graphic card and that's why overlooked Op's requirement 

anyway, jokes apart don't go for a Quadro 600 instead get a AMD FP V4900 - it offers better performance and the price should be around ~11.5k


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 25, 2013)

I would suggest Nvidia Quadro over FirePro for excellent driver support or I would rather say heavily validated driver support.


----------

